# Corn Prices!!!



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Corn prices are through the roof! $17.50 a hundred at my local feed store. Gonna be hard to justify throwing much corn out this year. When I started hunting it was $4 a hundred.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Captain Curt (Feb 3, 2009)

I can get #50 for $7.00 from my source, let me know if you want the number.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Where are you located, might be worth it if I don't have to drive far? Thanks for the heads up too!

Lg_mouth


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I just bought it this morning for 1st. time this year. Magnolia feed mill. $8.99 for 50lbs. She said it's getting ready to almost double. Think I'm going back tomorrow to stock up!


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Double! Any reason given?

Lg_mouth


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

If someone is claiming they&#8217;re going to double their price of corn, it&#8217;s not because of market price. The projected harvest for this year is expected to be down quite a bit, and that causes prices to remain high or even rise a little more. The foreign market is a big factor as well. However, there is nothing even hinting at a 100% increase in price. Not even close


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Her reason was because of the poor harvest. I don't know much about it, so I can't speak on the subject. I really hope it doesn't double!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I spoke with the folks at wilson feed mill today, they too said that corn prices are going to double here soon. If different people are hearing the same thing from different places, I think that there's a good possibility it might happen. It's gone up $3/50 lbs in the last month.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at the futures for corn on the wall street journal. Last I checked corn was fairly consistent around $7.50 a bushel (56 lb 13% moisture) through november or december. No clue why it would double. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

It doesn't help that the Iowa primary is such a big deal every four years. 

Could the drought in Texas have anything to do with it too? I hear that the ranchers are selling off all of their cattle because there is nothing to graze them on. That would mean more cattle are going to feed lots.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Enormous amounts of cattle have been going to the sales for almost a year, since cattle prices have been high. A good number of those aren&#8217;t going to the feedlots, they&#8217;re going straight to kill for mostly hamburger. For the most part, only feeders (around a year old, give or take) go to the feedlot. Full grown cows aren&#8217;t worth the feed. The drought in the SW isn&#8217;t helping, though not so much because of Texas, but corn producing states like Kansas are also suffering. A lot of corn is so dry it&#8217;s getting chopped for silage. The wet spring really hurt things probably more than anything, then Irene didn&#8217;t help, there&#8217;s a drought in Russia&#8230;. Lot&#8217;s of factors.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

http://www.npr.org/2011/08/24/139910281/corn-the-gold-standard-of-agriculture-commodities


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Corn prices are way up, but you guys are paying more than you should. Bulk shelled corn is $280 a ton right now, or $140 per thousand, or $14 per hundred however you want to break it down. You need your own bags and you have to buy atleast 500 pounds. The crop is spotty this year. Prices aren't going down.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

The Louisville feed mill told me its because we sold our corn to China and now they're selling it back to us, of course at a high price.


----------



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

I work at a factory that make candy and I get the scrap candy and take out and feed the deer. That candy is made from corn syrup and the deer eats it up. So I guess I will be getting a lot of it this year if corn is going up......Matt


----------



## HCF (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea I just paid 36 for 200lbs


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Does anyone have a supply of feed corn in / around North Akron or Cleveland? Bulk or otherwise? 

I purchased corn at Copley Feed once or twice but that fancy feed corn was pricier than any prices I've seen quoted here.


----------



## ramfan (May 6, 2008)

I just bought 850# for the rest of the year....Have a friend who gave me a good deal--$6.00 for 56 #.....Good luck in the searches,some farmers will sell to private people ! Next year I am gonna split it up with Soy Beans also...I will ask my friend and if they say it's cool then I will inbox ya....!


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I have never baited for deer before, but this year I became desperste. I generally kill 4-5 deer a season and this year Oct., Nov., Dec., 0. Hunted the rut, southern ohio and urban, youth gun took 12 and 13 year old sons, gun M-W and Sat with 12 year old. Bonus weekend 1 day. Fainally put out corn after christmas and started getting 150 pics a nite! Took large buck with bow Jan 2 no antlers, shed at the corn pile! My now 14 year old killed large buck, no antlers Jan. 6th at the corn pile with crossbow, first deer after 3 hard seasons/years of hunting! Killed another true button buck coch. monday of Muzzleloader. 0 for Sept, Oct, Nov, Dec and 3 for first week of Jan. Paid 11.25 for 50# at Falls Feed and tac Christmas Eve. 10.69 for 50# at tractor supply a week or so later and yeasterday 7.50 for 55# no tax if paying cash at a farm in Canal Fulton(Slicker Farms on Deerfield Ave. N.W. 330-854-2557) Stopped at Coply Feed the other day almost 12.00 plus tax for 50#! No Thanks! Happy with 7.50 no tax. Trying to fill my 12 year olds tag and my buck tag with ANTLERS this time. Don


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i bought a 100bushel gravity wagon a couple of years ago for 200.put some desent tires on it that i had laying around.
i ask the neighbor ing farmer if he has some extra corn if he is willin gto sell 100 bu.most of the time he does.i usually give about $.20 bu. above market price the mill is buying for.i also pay him cash.the corn moisture is normally around 15-18 % so i don't get spoilage.
most of the corn is used here in ohio but,i take about 5-600lbs. to michigan with me when i go up for there bow and gun seasons.cheaper for me to haul it up there than paying 8.00 for 40lb. bags there.
as of this morning at the heritage company(landmark) corn was posted at 5.88.this is what they are buying it for from the farmer.
why pay for that fancy bag or labor if you can save 2.00 or more a bu.it will pay in the long haul.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

mlayers said:


> I work at a factory that make candy and I get the scrap candy and take out and feed the deer. That candy is made from corn syrup and the deer eats it up. So I guess I will be getting a lot of it this year if corn is going up......Matt


 
Your going to give the deer diabetes...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

big red said:


> why pay for that fancy bag or labor if you can save 2.00 or more a bu.it will pay in the long haul.


Because most of us don't have a large trailer or a place to store large quantities of corn in bulk. If I had a place to keep it, I would buy in bulk too


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

was at wal-mart lastnight and went back to the sporting goods area.they have what the call deer corn.it was 8.95 for a 40lb bag.that would make it about 13$for a bu.


----------



## buckeyeflyguy (Jan 22, 2009)

I would guess that the federal policy of subsidizing conversion of corn to ethanol for fuel is a factor. Ethanol is for drinking, gasoline is for driving!


----------

